# capteur luminosite iPad 2



## bjl36 (1 Avril 2011)

bonjour a tous
je viens de me rendre compte d'une chose bizarre avec le capteur de luminosite de l'ipad2.

quand je suis dans une pièce sombre et que je passe dans une pièce lumineuse le capteur de luminosite fait son boulot et augmente la luminosite.

a l'inverse quand je suis dans une pièce lumineuse et que je passe dans une pièce sombre la luminosite de diminue pas.

Pour qu'elle se baisse il faut que je passe en veille puis réactiver l'ipad soit par un appui bref sur le bouton marche arrêt ou en refermant puis ouvrant la smartcover.

je pensai que mon ipad2 avait un problème mais j'ai fait le même essai sur mon iPhone 4 et j'ai exactement le même problème.

a noter que je suis en 4.3.1 sur les 2 idevice.

merci de vos retours.....


----------

